# SAN DIEGO | Projects & Construction



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

I really like One America Plaza, even though I know there trying not to have the second building over shaddow its bigger brother, I kinda with they would do something about the top of the second one...its kinda boring, but idk. 

Anyone know about bosa's Bayview Tower? Its been on CCDC for a long time, Im just worried it stalled, or are they just waiting for Electra and Legacy to rapp up? (both by the way were announced after Bayview)


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

ASupertall4SD said:


> the new library dome will also resonate color or glow at night. Either that or the dome will have a beam of light stretching to the sky. That is tight.


That will look pretty sweet.



SDfan said:


> I really like One America Plaza, even though I know there trying not to have the second building over shaddow its bigger brother, I kinda with they would do something about the top of the second one...its kinda boring, but idk.


I agree. It's a bummer that of all the new highrises going up, none of them have an iconic top.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Judging by the renderings and some of the already existing new buildings you can see that most of their tops are very similar. Still, condo projects tend to be very alike, so that doesn't surprise me at all (and that also might explain the lack of an iconic top).


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphire Tower
www.sapphiretower.net


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

We need some farking ICONIC TOPS in this town for heavens sake. I'm going to march down broadway with signs chanting "Forget the pension crisis, we want iconic tops!!" 

Geeze America's finest city is iconic topless :rant:


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

mello said:


> Geeze America's finest city is iconic topless :rant:


We've got one, and that would be the philips-head screwdriver top of One America Plaza.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

:lol: ^ I think once all of the new develepments near OAP are done the effect the tower once had on the skyline will be dimished, as it already is now by the Grande complex. 

We need something thats attractive but I don't think it will come since, like OAP, it wont have the effect from all of the other buildings around it will be flat tops.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

SDfan said:


> :lol: ^ I think once all of the new develepments near OAP are done the effect the tower once had on the skyline will be dimished, as it already is now by the Grande complex.
> 
> We need something thats attractive but I don't think it will come since, like OAP, it wont have the effect from all of the other buildings around it will be flat tops.


I totally agree with you. Perhaps a landmark building will be built in the East Village area sometime in the near future. The bummer is that even if we get another high rise that reaches the height limit, with say a spire on top of it, it will still only be 500 feet  , unless the developer challenges the height limit.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^I always wondered what would happen if a developer built to the height limit in the east village and then stuck some sort of orniment on top that would rise say 50ft? Imagine the screams from the FAA. I thought I heard someone say that some developers were planning on petitioning the FAA...but still I see nothing...The best day in the world for me...(well maybe not the best...) will be when I see a 600ft+ building proposal in dt. Its unlikely


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

SDfan said:


> ^I always wondered what would happen if a developer built to the height limit in the east village and then stuck some sort of orniment on top that would rise say 50ft? Imagine the screams from the FAA. I thought I heard someone say that some developers were planning on petitioning the FAA...but still I see nothing...The best day in the world for me...(well maybe not the best...) will be when I see a 600ft+ building proposal in dt. Its unlikely


Yeah, I've thought about the same thing. I imagine the FAA wouldn't allow it to happen. And, yes, a rumor on another board said there was a developer trying to challenge the FAA's height limit, but I've heard and read nothing about it since.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Another angle of Sapphire Tower-










Electra (Under Construction) superimposed into the skyline. The Pinnacle Tower is missing, but slowly and surely, downtown is beginning to fill in. 










New rendering of Strata, formerly known as Legacy - 159 Units










Kettner & Ash Development 35 Stories/280 Units (NEW)
http://www.amanatarchitect.com/kettner-HOM.html





























A clearer rendering of Bayside at the Embarcadero - 36 Stories/241 Units


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Embassy1414 - 24 Stories
www.embassy1414.com


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

hotness


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Embassy1414 is very encourgeing to me.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Updated Renderings -

MetroWork - Downtown's first mid-rise office condominium









Breeza - 184 Units Mixed-use









Firenze - 11 Stories/146 Units Mixed-use









Market Street Village - 14 Stories/272 Units Mixed-use


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh, found this thread.


----------



## gargantuas (Jul 12, 2005)

Why does San Diego have shorter towers than LA or SF?


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^^Height Limit. The International Airport is right next door. So we have a 500ft cap.

I know, its a waste.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Which ones are u/c and which ones are proposed?


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> Which ones are u/c and which ones are proposed?


I'll try to put together a list of which ones are u/c, approved and proposed.


In the meantime, here's a rendering of another proposed tower that looks pretty nice -

Bosa Pacific Highway & E - 38 Stories/271 Units


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

I have to give it to San Diego. It is one of the coolest cities in the world. I visited SD for two nights, and it was one of the best cities ive ever visited.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

As much as I love Los Angeles, San Diego is the hotter, older sister.


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Why, thank you, 300. I take that as a compliment!


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Threehundred said:


> As much as I love Los Angeles, San Diego is the hotter, older sister.


San Diego turned out to be the California I expected to see (wanted to see) when I first visited California.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

^^It's good to know that San Diego's got a good reputation out there


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's some updates from the city's redevelopment site.  

DOWNTOWN SAN DIEGO​


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^^It will be nice to see what that citipoint project looks like in the coming months.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Pics of the mini-scale model of downtown taken at the Downtown Info Center office. It appears that most of the projects with names on them are under construction now, or are scheduled to break ground soon. You'll also notice that not all of the projects include models yet. Some cool stuff, indeed 






























































































































































































The number of projects being built around the stadium is amazing..


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Adding a few items here in order to keep this thread up-to-date:



Here's a much nicer rendering of Two America Plaza from the architect's website. Not a bad looking building, at all! 










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Rumor is that the California Theater project has been brought back to life. It's unsure whether the original design will be kept. 

California Theater Hotel - 32 Floors/320 Rooms
http://www.tannerhecht.com/_pdf/CATheater.pdf




























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The redevelopment of the old police station headquarters will be a great addition to downtown. It's highlights will include a new bayside park, a public market, and a new and improved Bazaar del Mundo 

http://www.ophandpark.com/


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

All very nice, I especially like the Two America Plaza.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

wow I can't wait for all this project.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, Two America Plaza looks great in that new render. Glad to see lots of action in San Diego.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

are the cities finance problems going to be problematic for these plans to be built?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't think so.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, most of those projects (the overwhelming majority) are privately founded, so there couldn't be any problem. The only building that might be hurt by this is the new library.


----------



## deëpdïsh (May 30, 2005)

I love San Diego, great proyects!!


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

sd_urban said:


> Pics of the mini-scale model of downtown taken at the Downtown Info Center office. It appears that most of the projects with names on them are under construction now, or are scheduled to break ground soon. You'll also notice that not all of the projects include models yet. Some cool stuff, indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm totally going to go to your house and shake that and make it look like a earthquake. Very impressive.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

dewback said:


> Yeah, most of those projects (the overwhelming majority) are privately founded, so there couldn't be any problem. The only building that might be hurt by this is the new library.


YEAH, SD HAS A LOT OF PROJECT. AND I DON'T SEE ANY PROBLEM.


----------



## bushman61988 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Not necessarily True...*



SDfan said:


> ^^Can't 500ft limit, and no until the airports gone we have to stay under that line. No matter what.


That's not the only real reason that they have that limit, because in the newly updated Dowtown Specific Plan, there is NO restriction to Height Limits, except for the airport layover zone or whatever they call it where the airplanes approach the airport.


----------



## bushman61988 (Dec 21, 2005)

Also, to add to what I jus said, the real reason that there is a 500 foot limit is because there is a old runway that had airplanes flying directly over downtown and had been decommissioned many years ago because it was too short and the 9,400 foot runway is being used today, but there had never been any real movement or influence to change the old FAA regulation until the new proposed Downtown Community Plan requested the change in height limit. When this COmmunity plan passes, there will no longer be a height limit in downtown except for where airplanes directly approach overhead (The Cortez Hill District, and Little Italy). The DOwntown Community Plan Update should be approved sometime in early 2006 or the latest Summer 2006


----------



## ASupertall4SD (Jun 6, 2005)

LAX is certainly not right next to downtown LA. TRUST YOU ME. It is quite a distance. There is hope though for SD. There was discussion that perhaps we may be lifting that restriction as it is a result of an outdated and unused approach path. we shall see.


----------



## sandiego_bound (Jan 31, 2006)

ok I just mapquested it and it is pretty far (18.6 miles), but the way CNN made it seem with the airplane flying so close to Downtown LA it made it seem like it was like right downtown. My bad!


----------



## sandiego_bound (Jan 31, 2006)

I can not wait to see all of the projects in the East Village finished.


----------



## sandiego_bound (Jan 31, 2006)

Aye people good news! San Diego's very own Library Tower is going to jump in height 20 feet, from 480 to 500 feet!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^^I know isn't that great? (if true). Its going to be a great addition to that side of the city, we're at the moment the Omni dominates.


----------



## sandiego_bound (Jan 31, 2006)

I know it is true, that is the good thing! At Library Tower's sales office it listed it!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Well I hope it is. At least 500ft is better then anything lower then that.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

sandiego_bound said:


> Aye people good news! San Diego's very own Library Tower is going to jump in height 20 feet, from 480 to 500 feet!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!!


ohh wow that's really cool.


----------



## sandiego_bound (Jan 31, 2006)

Date: January 30, 2006
Contact: Derek Danziger
619-533-7103
danziger @ ccdc.com

CCDC Purchases Future Fire Station Site
CCDC PURCHASES FUTURE FIRE STATION SITE
Bayside Station part of overall downtown life-safety improvement program

SAN DIEGO, CA—Centre City Development Corporation (CCDC) completed a $2.5 million purchase of the 10,000 square-foot site at the southeast corner of Cedar and Pacific Highway for the first of two new downtown fire stations. Known as the Bayside Station, the purchase is part of a $253 million development impact fee program to improve the public realm downtown with seven new parks and two new fire stations. 

“This is a very important step in our overall goal to create a better quality of life downtown,” said Mayor Jerry Sanders. “It is important to match the intensity of new development with an appropriate level of life safety infrastructure.”

The Bayside Station will house 12 Fire-Rescue personnel, provide underground parking, and feature three bays including space for an emergency medical service vehicle. CCDC is currently working with the City to purchase a site for another new fire station at 13th and 14th streets and Broadway. No construction timeline has been set for either project. Financing for the two stations will come from tax increment and Development Impact Fees. 

CCDC President Nancy Graham, who brought a renewed focus on public safety to downtown from her time as mayor in West Palm Beach, Florida, commented on the collaboration with San Diego’s Fire-Rescue Department in selecting the sites. “We’re committed to the safety of downtown’s residents, businesses and visitors,” Graham said. “We worked closely with Fire-Rescue staff to pick locations that would ensure the fastest response times. We’re not only looking at our current needs, but also the City’s anticipated future growth.” Graham said downtown’s exemplary response times, coupled with stringent sprinkler requirements in all new highrises, makes it a very well-protected community. 

In addition to the Bayside Station, East Village Station #4 may get a brand new look as part of the Cosmopolitan Square mixed-use project on the block bounded by J Street, Seventh, Eighth and Island avenues. The replacement station would feature three bays and room for 12 Fire-Rescue personnel, and could begin construction in late 2006.


----------



## sbaumberger (Nov 14, 2002)

sandiego_bound said:


> Aye people good news! San Diego's very own Library Tower is going to jump in height 20 feet, from 480 to 500 feet!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!!


OK, I just posted this in the West Coast forum, and it seems that this thread gets a little more traffic:

_What you're probably reading is 500'-0" above mean sea level. I think the elevation of that site is about 15-20 feet so the original true height of Library Tower at 480'-485' is probably still correct. FWIW, Mondrian is also 500'-0" tall (above mean sea level) - but the highest grade on the site is about 80', so the height of the building above the sidewalk is 420'-0", and that is the dimension that most people use to measure the height of a building. The FAA's height limit is based on height above mean sea level._


----------



## sandiego_bound (Jan 31, 2006)

09-26-2005, 08:08 PM 
J Church 
Super Moderator Join Date: Jan 2002
Location: Above the Lower Haight/Below Polk Gulch
Posts: 10,808 

San Diego Floating Airport 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Floating airport idea is promoted
UNION-TRIBUNE
September 23, 2005

ESCONDIDO – What appeared to be the beginning of a public-relations campaign by a group advocating a $5 billion to $10 billion floating airport off the San Diego coast kicked off yesterday with a demonstration at a business here.

A group that calls itself Euphlotea – the middle syllable is pronounced "float" – maintains that a floating airport is the most economical and best option for replacing Lindbergh Field. Such a concept was rejected two years ago by the San Diego County Regional Airport Authority.

Yesterday's demonstration featured a small model, made from $173 worth of material, floating in a research pool at Offshore Model Basin, an Escondido company that does research on ship and oil platform designs. The demonstration was intended primarily to increase awareness of the possibility of an offshore airport, Euphlotea spokesman Adam Englund said.

Englund, an attorney from Encinitas, said his group wants to circulate a petition for a ballot initiative to compete against the November 2006 measure the airport board is working on. Euphlotea's plans can be found at www.floatingairport.org


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## sandiego_bound (Jan 31, 2006)

Sweet...three weeks until I move to San Diego!!!! Can not wait!!!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^^You should go to the SD development page in the West Coast section. Their is a full post with all the major projects 20 stories+ on page 13, and news on a UTC project with two 32 story towers.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I forget this thread exists.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

It's time to update this thread -


MONDRIAN - Mixed-use/825+ Units/39 Floors


sbaumberger said:


> Finally, here are the seven views of the proposed Mondrian project located on the full block bounded by 8th & 9th, A & B Sts.:
> 
> Overall view from northwest (Vantage Pointe in background left):
> 
> ...


Conversion of Maryland Hotel (circa 1900) 


















_SB Architects is leading the effort to convert this historic hotel property in the heart of San Diego's Gaslamp District into a chic, four-star boutique hotel. The six-story structure is being completely redesigned, with the goal of creating not only a hip downtown hotel, but a social destination for local visitors as well.

An indoor/outdoor restaurant and bar will define the property's prominent corner location on the ground floor, while a more private bar and lounge at the other end of this floor will lead, via a circular stair, to a basement-level nightclub. A more private roof deck will house a pool, bar, cabanas and indoor/outdoor function area.

All of the rooms and suites are arranged to overlook either the street life below, or two interior atrium spaces -- one with an operable skylight, and one open to the sky. Most of the rooms opening onto the atriums will have balconies overlooking these private outdoor spaces.

The project is currently under construction with a projected opening in late 2006._




FRONT & ASH - Mixed-use/177 units/12 floors









16TH & MARKET - Mixed-use/136 units/12 floors/









16TH & ISLAND - Mixed-use/240 units/10 floors









LA JOLLA COMMONS (UTC Area) - Three towers
Mandarin Oriental Condotel/32 Floors/350'
Residential Tower/32 Floors/348'
Office Tower/15 Floors/220'


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Another webcam update courtesy of bushman61988-





bushman61988 said:


> *Smart Corner*
> 
> THere are much more realistic renderings, but this was all i could find...
> 
> ...


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

wow.. i miss SD..


----------



## Robert Stark (Dec 8, 2005)

Can someone please find and update the SF thread?


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

*Updated Project List (Third Quater 2006):*

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION:*

Ivy Hotel









Smart Corner









Aperture









Park Terrace









Vantage Pointe









Nexus









Icon









Hilton Hotel









Residence Inn (?)









Hard Rock Hotel









Diegan Hotel









Breeza









Aria









Alta









Marriott Renaissance  









The Mark









The Legend









Diamond View









Electra









Cosmopalitian









Pier









Sappire Tower









Market Street Village









Current (Hanover Apartments)









Courthouse Expansion










*PROPOSED AND/OR APPROVED:*

Triangle









Main Library









Bayside









Pacific Hwy & E









Embassy1414









Pinnacle Project









Strata









Library Tower









Mondrian









MetroLive









Front & Ash









16th & Market









16th and Island









Echelon









17th & G (Avion)









Pacific Gateway









17th & G (intercorp)









India & Beech









*UNKNOWN:*

Bosa Project









SDCC  









Citi Point









11th & B









Two America Plaza









Ballpark Village









Pacific Pointe









Spinnaker Hotel









Laudry Lofts









*OUTSIDE DOWNTOWN:*

La Jolla Commons (University City)









Qualcomm Tower (Sorrento Mesa)









Park Village (National City)









Sunroad Centrum 12 Floors (U/C Now in Kearny Mesa)


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Scripps Research gets record $120M to change medicine
> 
> The National Institutes of Health is giving a La Jolla scientist a record $120 million to help medicine make a historic shift to treating patients based on their specific genetic makeup, lifestyle and environment.


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/jul/06/NIH-scripps-topol/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Seaport Village projects go to port board
> 
> Redevelopment of the 70-acre Seaport Village area on the downtown waterfront could involve as much as $1.5 billion in developer costs, 4.7 million square feet in new construction and upwards of $20 million in annual lease payments to the San Diego Unified Port District, a port staff reported concluded Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...t-village-redevelopment-hearing-presentation/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Chargers 'convadium' plan heading to ballot
> San Diego city clerk says Chargers submitted enough valid signatures for November
> 
> The state Supreme Court’s decision last month to review a lower court ruling prompted City Attorney Jan Goldsmith to say the initiative would need approval from two-thirds of voters.
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/jul/09/chargers-stadium-ballot-initiative-signatures/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Hotel tax hike measure makes November ballot
> 
> The Citizens' Plan, a wide-ranging initiative that would raise San Diego's hotel tax to help promote tourism and build a satellite convention center, has qualified for the November ballot.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/jul/12/citizens-plan-hotel-tax-hike-november-ballot/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Growth Continues in Little Italy
http://www.sandiegomagazine.com/Blogs/Hot-Blocks/Winter-2016/Growth-Continues-in-Little-Italy/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Hi-yah! Legoland ninja ride combines video-game fun with a cardio workout
> 
> A first-of-its-kind interactive dark ride at Legoland California that let riders use karate-chop hand gestures to shoot fireballs at ninja warriors combines kinetic video-game action with an unexpected upper-body workout.


http://www.latimes.com/travel/themeparks/la-tr-ninjago-legoland-review-20160503-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

High-Rise Proposed for 520 W. Ash in Little Italy
http://www.sandiegostreets.com/2015/04/24/high-rise-proposed-for-520-w-ash-in-little-italy/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Seaport Village: Speed wins day
> 
> San Diego port commissioners shocked the development community this week when they swiftly narrowed the field of bidders to redevelop Seaport Village and its surrounding acreage.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/jul/15/seaport-village-redevelopment/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

UC San Diego pulled in a record $1.07 billion last year for research, maintaining the school’s status as one of the 10 largest research centers in the U.S.

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/jul/14/UCSD-record-research/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Lane Field North. 

Work is well underway on a 17-story, dual-branded hotel and a 2-acre public park.

If all goes as planned, Lane Field North should be completed in 2016. Until then, we’ll be watching this key piece of the Downtown waterfront come together.

http://www.sandiegostreets.com/2015/01/29/waterfront-redevelopment-continues-lane-field-north/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

JuanPaulo said:


> *San Diego, CA*
> 
> 
> San Diego, CA by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132768471&postcount=688


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Lane Field hotels open with 'Cheery Yellow' flourish
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/apr/07/lane-hotel-opening/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Lane Field Hotel South – Phase 2
http://isellthecity.com/lane-field-hotel-development/


----------



## stephen albert (Jul 17, 2016)

Intesting!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

San Diego Panorama by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Wrecked by Brad Spiess, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Comic-Con to fans: no offsite convention expansion
> 
> Comic-Con organizers are taking advantage of a huge, captive audience this week to take aim at plans that would expand the San Diego convention center in a separate facility off the waterfront.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...ic-con-tells-fans-opposes-stadium-convention/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Only Comic-Con fills more San Diego hotel rooms than...
> 
> It should surprise no one to learn that San Diego’s annual Comic-Con fills the most hotel rooms every year. But do you know what events fill the second most rooms? Here’s a hint: It has to do with sports.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/jul/21/utbg-soccer-surf-cup-fields/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> San Diego Chargers getting stadium game-changer?
> 
> To try to “keep the drama down to a minimum,” San Diego City Attorney Jan Goldsmith is asking the state Supreme Court to expedite a ruling in a closely-watched case whose outcome could change the playing field for the San Diego Chargers as the team seeks to build a downtown football stadium.
> 
> The court case in question could be a game-changer for any California citizens’ initiative that creates new taxes for specific purposes because it might mean a simple majority vote instead of a two-thirds supermajority vote for approval. That lower threshold would sharply increase the chances the San Diego Chargers’ proposal to increase the hotel tax to 16.5 percent to pay for a joint convention center and stadium could succeed.


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/jul/22/chargers-stadium-ballot-measure/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Dowtown Cityscape by suttdog37, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Fans of San Diego's Starlight Bowl hope to revive shuttered amphitheater
> 
> Under a blazing hot sun, nearly 300 volunteers swept, raked, shoveled and scrubbed the long-shuttered San Diego’s Starlight Bowl into near-shipshape this weekend.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-starlight-bowl-20160814-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Creative offices aim for happy workers
> By Roger Showley | 3:20 p.m. Aug. 12, 2016
> 
> Visit a sampling of newly redesigned offices in San Diego County and the takeaway inevitably is that cool space makes for happy workers.
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/12/creative-office/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Hotel development booming in California
> 
> California, like the rest of the country, is in the midst of a hotel building boom, with more than 17,000 rooms under construction and 84,000 more in the pipeline.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/04/california-san-diego-in-hotel-building-boom/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Downtown construction nears record levels
> 
> The downtown planning agency reports 27 projects under construction with many more approved or planned.
> 
> “Looking back historically, it’s probably close to our busiest time,” said Brad Richter, assistant vice president for planning.


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/16/downtown-construction-update/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Start with the media game. It will soon become more important in the Stadium Game, because a large number of voters say they're either undecided about the initiative or have yet to give it attention.
> 
> The Chargers have far more media clout than do the initiative's opponents, giving them a better chance of reaching more of these voters.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/19/chargers-convadium-media-philip-rivers/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> CHARGERS DISPUTE RISKS OF STADIUM MEASURE
> Team calls money, tourism concerns misleading, overblown
> 
> Chargers spokesman Fred Maas said in a recent interview the team’s plan has a large financial "cushion" for cost increases and that Comic-Con’s objections to the proposed stadium and convention center annex are based on misinformation.
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...ers-stadium-money-fred-maas-ballot-measure-c/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Chargers measure fiscally sound -- if estimates are accurate
> San Diego's independent budget analyst says team may be underestimating costs
> 
> San Diego’s independent budget analyst says the Chargers proposed hotel tax hike would generate enough money to cover the team’s projected price tag for a combined stadium and convention center annex, but that the proposal may be underestimating those costs.
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...gers-stadium-costs-analysis-tevlin-taxpayers/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Vegas and California among summer travel study's hottest hits
> 
> Orbitz flipped through its summer travel data for some insights on what’s hot, and what’s hotter, as Labor Day approaches. Among the findings of the online travel agency’s Insider Index:
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/la-tr-orbitz-20160822-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Chargers stadium study finds boost to hotel industry
> 
> The Chargers released a study Wednesday that forecast 900,000 new visitors each year to its proposed $1.8 billion stadium and convention center in downtown San Diego, boosting the region’s hotel revenues by $750 million over the first decade of operation.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/24/chargers-nfl-stadium-study-convention-center/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> DEAN SPANOS ON WHY SAN DIEGO CHARGERS NEED NEW STADIUM
> 
> Thirty-two years ago, my family completed its purchase of the San Diego Chargers, and I remember my father explaining that a sports team is not a “conventional business.” He said it’s about helping bring people together and it would take a long time for us to realize what a great opportunity this could be for everyone.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/25/utbg-chargers-stadium-spanos/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> HOW A CHARGERS STADIUM JEOPARDIZES SAN DIEGO COMIC-CON
> 
> With San Diego as its backdrop, Comic-Con continues to thrive. It has grown into an international event, a focal point for everything comic-related including Hollywood blockbusters. More than 135,000 people attended this year’s event, which brought us a regional economic impact of $136 million.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/25/utbg-stadium-chargers-opposition/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Rosarito Beach desalination project moves forward
> 
> Baja California’s ambitious plan to build the largest desalination plant in the Western Hemisphere took an important step forward this week with the signing of a public-private partnership for a project in northern Rosarito Beach.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/25/rosarito-desal-proposal-moves-ahead/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Stadium measures have stark differences
> 
> Two initiatives on the November ballot could bring a combined convention center annex and Chargers stadium to downtown San Diego, but they differ in several significant ways.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/28/chargers-stadium-measure-c-d-ballot/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

UCSD ranks No. 2 in graduate success measures
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/18/university-success-rank/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Comic-Con buys 3 buildings in Barrio Logan
> 
> San Diego Comic Convention, the cash-rich nonprofit that presents the pop culture extravaganza Comic-Con International every summer, bought three buildings in Barrio Logan for $6.3 million last year.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/29/comic-con-buildings/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> SeaWorld starts work on new submarine ride
> 
> SeaWorld San Diego announced Wednesday that it is starting construction on its newest attraction that is designed to mimic an undersea exploration with the help of a mini submarine ride and multiple aquariums.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/31/seaworld-starts-work-ocean-explorer-attraction/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> FOCUS: SAN DIEGO'S UNPRECEDENTED TRANSPORTATION GOAL
> No U.S. city has quickly managed to get high numbers of residents to swap their cars for trains, buses, bikes and sidewalks
> 
> A cornerstone of San Diego’s widely lauded vision to wage war on climate change — getting people out of their cars and onto public transit, bicycles and sidewalks — has never been achieved by any metropolis in the United States on the scale and time frame called for by the city.
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/28/san-diego-mass-transit/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Tourism leaders oppose stadium, convention measures
> 
> Hotel and tourism leaders announced Friday that they will not be supporting two November hotel tax measures that they say would substantially harm the local tourism industry.
> 
> In a joint statement, the San Diego Tourism Authority and the San Diego County Hotel-Motel Association made formal their anticipated opposition to Measure C, the Chargers’ stadium-convention initiative, and Measure D, known as the Citizens’ Plan.


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/sep/02/tourism-hotel-leaders-oppose-chargers-stadium/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> New China flight planned out of Tijuana airport
> 
> Starting next year, Aeromexico has plans to beef up its air service between Tijuana and China by adding a new nonstop flight to Beijing.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/sep/06/tijuana-beijing-flight-planned-2017/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Spanos: Mission Valley not an option for new stadium
> 
> The Chargers won’t consider pursuing a new stadium in Mission Valley if voters reject the team’s Nov. 8 ballot measure for a combined downtown stadium and convention center annex, team owner Dean Spanos said Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/politics/sd-me-spanos-stadium-20160929-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> 16. National City Marina District:
> 
> The 60 acres encompassing the National City Marine Terminal would be “rebalanced” to increase the park by 50 percent and widen the maritime acreage through street closures and reconfiguration.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/sd-fi-portprojects-20160915-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

zZero said:


> Good news for my hometown! :cheers:


We've got some cool developments in the pipeline. :banana:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> 19. Pond 20:
> 
> the creation of a wetlands mitigation bank.


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/sd-fi-portprojects-20160915-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Why Kevin Faulconer's fourth-quarter stadium support matters
> 
> Friday, with five weeks to spare before the Nov. 8 election, Faulconer told an editorial writer he supports the plan to ask voters to increase hotel taxes to pay for a stadium and convention center annex ($1.8 billion all told) that would be built on land bookended by the Padres’ Tailgate Park and the MTS busyard. He does so after winning assurances in a letter from Chargers chairman Dean Spanos on eight financial safeguards, including a cap on project costs, limits on city operating budget subsidies and guaranteed full funding for tourism marketing.
> 
> Now Spanos has agreed “in spirit and in principle” to safeguards “required” by the mayor, if the stadium proposal, Measure C, passes. The measure can’t legally be changed once it’s on the ballot, and the letter is not legally binding, more of a public gentlemen’s agreement. That’s enough for Faulconer. But is it enough for San Diego?


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...s-stadium-kevin-faulconer-20161003-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

zZero said:


> Did you put up the new Trolley line to UTC along the I-5 north, through the UCSD and all the way looping into UTC Westfiled mall


I did. Even though it looks like it's the future. It's really a long time ago. That has been mentioned before, but maybe not in this thread.:cheers:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> SeaWorld planning $175M in new attractions for 2017
> 
> SeaWorld Entertainment is banking on a profitable summer next year as it prepares to spend $175 million on new attractions, including Florida’s first virtual reality coaster at its Orlando marine park and a documentary-style orca encounter in San Diego to replace the long-running theatrical Shamu shows.
> 
> The substantial investment in new rides and marine mammal experiences marks what SeaWorld is calling one of its largest new attraction years in its half-century history. The Tuesday announcement also signals the company’s move to lure more visitors with cutting-edge theme park technology while still staying true to its mission of providing meaningful experiences that it hopes will educate and inspire people to take action on behalf of animals and the environment.


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/tourism/sd-fi-seaworld-attractions-20160927-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Tijuana condo boom: The new San Diego?
> 
> Developers are in the process of constructing roughly 2,000 condos over the next two years with towers that will drastically transform the skyline of Tijuana. Some of the planned towers, already approved by the Mexican government, are more than 30 stories and will become the tallest buildings in the city.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/real-estate/sd-fi-tijuana-condos-20160921-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Chargers stadium measure is way, way behind
> 
> The Chargers stadium ballot measure is falling far short of the support needed for approval on Nov. 8 and backing for the initiative is shrinking instead of growing, according to a Union-Tribune/10News poll released Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-dance-school-debuts-20161005-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

170125758


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Can $2.1B trolley extension draw new riders, new thinking?
> 
> By 2021, the 11-mile Mid-Coast Trolley extension is expected to connect downtown San Diego to the sprawling job center that is University City — theoretically encouraging walkable, urban development along the route while enticing new riders onto the rail instead of driving.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/environment/sd-me-indepth-trolley-20160922-htmlstory.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

zZero said:


> Yup. That's the one I really like. :cheers2:


Thrilled to see this up and running. Can't wait!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Conservation hopes live at San Diego's Frozen Zoo
> 
> Less than one month after his death, Ranchipur, the 50-year-old Asian elephant, was entering the next stage of the San Diego Zoo’s circle of life.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/zoo/sd-me-frozen-zoo-20160921-story.html
http://institute.sandiegozoo.org/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Seaport redevelopment: Many questions remain
> 
> The proposed $1.2 billion redevelopment of Seaport Village faces numerous questions about feasibility, financing and legality, the port staff said in a report released Thursday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...nt/sd-fi-seaportquestions-20161007-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Port plan aims to speed up projects on bay
> 
> The port district hopes its new master plan, expected to be completed by the end of 2018, will greatly speed up development projects — from hotels to boat launches — as the agency looks to the next 50 years.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/growth-development/sd-fi-portplan-20161011-story.html


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

How about a cool photo for a change? Quite an underrated skyline imho:









Source


It could need a couple of new landmark towers of course, setting a new focal point in the skyline.  
An accumulation of 3-4 soaring postmodern towers at the center could do the job, I think.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> City Council OKs $400M Ritz-Carlton project
> 
> San Diego’s first Ritz-Carlton Hotel, a Whole Foods grocery, housing for all income groups and offices were approved Tuesday by the City Council in what promises to be the biggest, most expensive and densest mixed-use building in the county.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/growth-development/sd-fi-ritz-20161018-htmlstory.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> La Jolla museum raises $56.7M toward expansion
> 
> The Museum of Contemporary Art San Diego officially kicked off its 75th anniversary Tuesday with an announcement that $56.7 million has been raised toward a $75 million goal. The money will be used to fund a $55 million expansion of the museum’s La Jolla facility and an operating endowment.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/sd-me-museum-75-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Balboa Park garage moving forward
> 
> A $44.5 million bond to build a 797-space parking garage for Balboa Park is scheduled to be considered at 2 p.m. Thursday by the City Council’s Infrastructure Committee.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...opment/sd-fi-balboagarage-20161025-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> New millions committed to Balboa Park project
> 
> Private donors committed Thursday to raise $30 million over the next year to complete the delayed conversion of the center of San Diego’s Balboa Park into a car-free zone.
> 
> ...


http://www.sgvtribune.com/business/...os-angeles-at-site-considered-for-nfl-stadium


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Expansion of Tule Wind Project OK'd by state
> 
> Anticipated by some but opposed by others, the Tule Wind Project has received the go-ahead from the State Lands Commission to build a second phase of a venture that will dot the landscape in San Diego’s East County with wind turbines.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/energy-green/sd-fi-tule2-approval-20161028-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Stadium measures lose badly
> 
> Two ballot measures that could have brought a combined convention center annex and Chargers stadium to downtown San Diego were soundly defeated Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/elections/sd-me-election-chargers-20161106-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Convention expansion still faces big hurdles
> 
> Buoyed by the defeat Tuesday of two stadium-convention center measures, San Diego tourism leaders say they aren’t giving up hope for a waterfront center expansion, despite clear hurdles in their way.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/tourism/sd-fi-convention-follow-20161110-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Balboa Park project approved for 2019 completion
> 
> The City Council voted renewed support Monday to removing cars and parking out of the center of Balboa Park and set in motion a $79 million plan first championed by Qualcomm cofounder Irwin Jacobs six years ago.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/growth-development/sd-fi-panama-20161114-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> San Diego’s burgeoning new tech hub poised to reshape downtown
> 
> According to Philip Auchettl of RadLab, the local architecture firm that designed the space, their placemaking proposal tapped into the evolving identity of the area, a growing urban hub in the shadows of some of the city’s busiest areas, such as the gentrified Gaslamp Quarter.
> 
> ...


http://www.curbed.com/2016/11/14/13602504/san-diego-technology-innovation-startup-idea-district


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Commissioner did work for seaport developer before vote on $1.2 billion project
> 
> Port Commissioner Bob Nelson previously worked for one of the main developers of a $1.2 billion renovation at Seaport Village.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/watchdog/sd-me-watchdog-nb-20161118-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Hundreds of new downtown rentals approved
> 
> Get used to a skyline filled with construction cranes. The downtown housing boom looks like it’ll continue for the next six years.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...ent/sd-fi-downtownrentals-20161116-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Proposals unveiled for transforming part of Mission Bay Park
> 
> The proposals, which are getting mixed reviews, are part of a three-year process to determine the future of the 46-acre Mission Bay Golf Course and the recently closed 76-acre De Anza Cove Mobile Home Park.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/politics/sd-me-deanza-plans-20161121-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Work begins on $700M in North Coast Corridor projects
> 
> Construction kicked off Tuesday on the $700 million first phase of a 40-year project along coastal North San Diego County that will target multiple modes of transportation — an approach that state and federal officials say should be a model for all of California.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...-no-lagoon-transportation-20161129-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> UCSD's downtown branch boosts 'impossible' dream
> 
> Measure C was 86’d at the ballot box for a number of reasons, most based in disgust with the way the Chargers have played San Diego in their nearly two-decade quest for a new stadium.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/columnists/logan-jenkins/sd-me-jenkins20161214-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Spanos meets with SDSU, county, mayor
> 
> Local officials are broadening their base in an attempt to demonstrate their commitment to keeping the Chargers in San Diego.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/columnists/kevin-acee/sd-sp-charmeet-1224-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> SeaWorld plans a new roller coaster
> 
> Making good on SeaWorld’s promise to add more thrill-oriented rides, the San Diego theme park is announcing plans Tuesday for what it is calling its tallest and fastest roller coaster.
> 
> Plans for the Electric Eel coaster — which would open in early summer 2018 — come on the heels of already announced attractions as the park and its parent company struggle to boost attendance and revenue. Business has slumped over the last two years amid harsh criticism of the marine parks’ captive breeding and treatment of killer whales.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-seaworld-roller-coaster-20170102-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> NFL Stadium, Finance Committees to Meet Jan. 11
> 
> The NFL’s finance and stadium committees will meet in New York next Wednesday to discuss the potential relocation of the Chargers from San Diego to Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2017/01/04/nfl-stadium-finance-committees-to-meet-jan-11/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> The Rey, San Diego's biggest apartment complex in years, opens.
> 
> Coming in at 22 stories with 478 apartments, the development from Santa Ana-based Wood Partners and Boston-based Berkshire Group will balloon to more than 900 units if it decides to build a second tower already approved by the city.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/real-estate/sd-fi-the-rey-20170105-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> $1B soccer redevelopment initiative announced for 'Q' site
> 
> A $200 million soccer stadium as part of a $1 billion redevelopment of the Qualcomm Stadium property in Mission Valley was proposed Monday with a citizens ballot initiative drive as the vehicle to bring it about.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/growth-development/sd-fi-soccer-20170122-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Convention center expansion clears legal hurdle
> 
> Efforts to expand the city’s convention center got a major boost Wednesday when a judge rejected a legal challenge that sought to block such a development on the waterfront.
> 
> ...


http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/sd-fi-convention-ruling-20170125-story.html


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The RaDD*









RaDD (Research and Development District) - IQHQ







iqhqreit.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*SAN gives go-ahead to Turner-Flatiron for $2.6 billion new airport terminal.






SAN gives go-ahead to Turner-Flatiron for $2.6 billion new airport terminal | California Construction News







www.californiaconstructionnews.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Ground broken on $1.3bn Marriott resort for California.*

*Two US builders, Mortenson Construction and McCarthy Building, have broken ground on the 1.8m sq ft Gaylord Pacific Resort Hotel and Convention Centre on the San Diego waterfront.*

The project is being carried out by the RIDA Development Corporation, with hospitality company Marriott International managing the assets.
Designed by HKS Architects, the resort will contain 1,600 rooms, nine restaurants, a two-level sports bar and pool.













































Ground broken on $1.3bn Marriott resort for California - Global Construction Review


Two US builders, Mortenson Construction and McCarthy Building, have broken ground on the 1.8m sq ft Gaylord Pacific Resort Hotel and Convention Centre on the San Diego waterfront.




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------

